# USCutter not cutting straight lines



## julzusc (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got my USCutter, yay! MH721.

I set it up, everything communicates perfectly, but when I cut, it's chicken scratch. It doesn't cut straight lines. 

Even when I do the test from the machine itself, the square, diamond thing isn't straight.

I tried a new blade, same problem. I also contacted USCutters, they're getting back to me, but I couldn't wait! Any advice!?


----------



## julzusc (Oct 29, 2007)

For future readers! 

The carriage [little black box that holds the blade] was off the track. 

There are 2 little white wheels in the back....they have to be ON the track, not in front of it! It seems difficult to get it back on, but if you tilt it sideways and do 1 wheel at a time, it will go back on!!!

THANK YOU to SJIDOHAIR!!! She figured it out!!! These forums rule!!!


----------

